# 64450 - Per day how many units of 64450



## veeramani14 (Jul 31, 2013)

Per day how many units of 64450 can be bill? my doctor billed ten times with 59 modifier, but only two units (RT, LT) got paid other denied stating duplicate. 

Anyone advise me how to fix this.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 31, 2013)

It's not a timed code. Check your carrier guidelines. I'm betting it's only allowed once per site. This is for a TENS, right?


----------



## fmuldoon (Jul 31, 2013)

*Fran Muldoon Providence R.I. Chapter president*

Per the cpt definition...64450 .Injection, anesthetic agent; other peripheral nerve or branch; CPT code 64450 describes therapeutic peripheral nerve block, which includes, but is not limited to, injection treatment of tarsal tunnel syndrome, sural nerve entrapment, and medial calcaneal nerve branch neuritis.

it can billed only once; being an unlateral code if performed bilaterally, modfiier 50 may be used as well.


----------

